# Cathunter-Is Gone



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm rebranding for more than just catfishing. While I've been away I've been mastering the bay.

The link below will describe what I'm doing out there. 

https://www.facebook.com/GlennFlowersGuides/videos/2151564748458099/


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice video Captain Glenn.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Who buys the beer?

I’ve got to have beer if I’m gonna “set the panhandle on fire”.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW, AJ and Trigger in the bay......who knew!!! hahahha Joey pack the beer and lets go get some reef donks!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Ive caught triggers in the bay but I like the use of the slow action rods to make those intense action videos look better until the dinks came up


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That poor 10" red snapper...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont think he ment could catch AJ in the bay.. but I will say this man single handedly made mine and my good friends snapper season a Damn fine one. While we did not catch any 20-30lb snapper some of you were catching off shore, we did catch a few in the 8lb range!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> That poor 10" red snapper...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hey. They look big when you long arm them 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thumbs up to a man that is his own boss.


----------

